# Breakdancing Soviet style :)



## TimoS (May 19, 2008)

[yt]KoQb8vb4blA[/yt]


----------



## Big Don (Jul 5, 2008)

That is so awesome


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 5, 2008)

My mom (who is heavily Russian) just told me this is in fact not break danceing. This is actually Russian/Ukrainian _Folk_ Dancing. And that these guys are probably Cossaks. Still seriously cool though. 

I wounder what happened to cause the little dancing exhibition though.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Big Don (Sep 8, 2008)

CuongNhuka said:


> I wounder what happened to cause the little dancing exhibition though.


Monday


----------



## Lynne (Sep 12, 2008)

I just watched this again.  Thanks for sharing with us.

those butterflies at the end are awesome.


----------



## KickFest (Sep 12, 2008)

The human helicopter at 1:40 makes this worthwhile all by itself! Some pretty cool stuff in that vid!


----------

